# Curbing Tape ???



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Has any HT members had any experience using " Microsport FISA Curbing Peel & Stick tape on their home 1/64 layouts ? 

1-If so, does it stay down good ?
2-Our plastic TOMY track is embedded in B/C grade plywood flush with the track surface. It has the same texture and feel as the track, because they were both painted with the same Rustoleum I guess ? Do you believe it would stick well on this surface as well ?
3- My main concern I guess is will it peel up after racing regularly and wipe down with no problems when cleaning the circuit, not to include contraction and expansion during season changes.

Please say yes to all 3 above, my painting ruins all my projects.

Thanks in advance and all advice is welcome. 

Beside the Norfolk Southern Railroad, running with Stewart's Creek dropping off into the Lower Little River that flows into the Cape Fear River. 

Here comes 3 SD 70's pulling a haul to Durham from Ft. Bragg, It must be the 504 heading North.

Cliff


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well I have no experience with the tape you speak of but I can offer an alternative if you like.

I painted the red & white curb onto the actual track surface in a few of the turns on my track. I just used standard issue Testors paint pens to make it happen. Here's a couple pics to show the process:

First mask the area with pinstripe tape, drawing the 'curb' out close to the rail and blending the flow of the area with the turn radius. When it is masked, go ahead and lay in the white.









When the white is dry, you can re-mask and lay in your red areas. I think I did two coats to get it like this.









Makes for a pretty good illusion of a car riding the curbs, and the paint doesn't affect the grip level negatively, at least not to any extent that anyone who has raced at my track has noticed anyway.

Good luck with your project and be sure to post pics. We're a visual bunch, here generally.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks 'doba, looks good and very realistic. 
Well illustrated & described also ! :thumbsup:

Cliff


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Very interesting way of doing that!....COOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


>


That is a cool looking illusion!!! RM


----------

